# 20% Off Sale and Free Shipping on all Bow Life® Products



## BOW.LIFE (Sep 6, 2013)

*Save 20% off of your entire order when you use coupon code "save20" at checkout.* Choose from our wide selection of tee shirts, hoodies, decals, wrist slings, board shorts, and so much more! Specializing in women's and men's archery apparel. Check us out on Facebook too, search Bow Life.

www.bowlife.com


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

doesn't work.

"Cannot apply the coupon code."


----------



## BOW.LIFE (Sep 6, 2013)

Wulfwick said:


> doesn't work.
> 
> "Cannot apply the coupon code."


I apologize for the inconvenience Wulfwick, the issue has now been resolved! Our 20% discount is now working, thanks for taking the time to point it out to us we appreciate it. Let me know where you are from and when I see your order come in I will be sure to have a decal added in there for you. Thanks again!


----------

